
Disney Blocks Winnie the Pooh Page in Hong Kong - idlewords
https://twitter.com/maryhui/status/1182154322143875072
======
Operyl
Appears to have pre-dated current events by around a year or so. Potentially a
mistake, but who knows.

[https://twitter.com/alanwongw/status/1182159143248883712](https://twitter.com/alanwongw/status/1182159143248883712)

